# Suggestions for romantic restaurant in San Diego



## gstepic (Jul 14, 2012)

We will be arriving in San Diego next Saturday. We are staying at the WM Mission Valley resort so we would love recommendations for a restaurant by the ocean where we can watch the sun set that is not too far from where we are staying.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 14, 2012)

This isn't a recommendation for dinner, but we loved having drinks out on the deck above the pool at the Hotel del Coronado Splash Bar & Deli.

The bar is is the upper right with all of the umbrellas.

http://images.oyster.com/san-diego/hotels/hotel-del-coronado/photos/pool--v808411-w650.jpg


----------



## ricoba (Jul 14, 2012)

*Top of the Market* on the upper floor at the Fish Market Restaurant.

But I really like Luanne's suggestion of the Del better


----------



## gstepic (Jul 14, 2012)

*We are planning on sending a day in that area*

The problem is as of now we have no idea how far anything is from where we will be staying. I don't think the WM Mission Valley resort is that far from anything. I will spend some time on google maps and doing some research. Actually that first night drinks would be just fine instead of a big meal for watching our first San Diego sunset. I don''t know if there are any restaurants on or overlooking any piers in that area.

Gary


----------



## Luanne (Jul 14, 2012)

San Diego is not a big area.  Nothing is really all that far from anything else.  The biggest issue is if you are trying to get from one place to another during the rush hour traffic.  Then it can take awhile.  I don't live in San Diego, but that has been our experience when visiting.  Love the area.

One of our very favorite restaurants is Miguel's, which is across the street from the Hotel del Coronado.  No views, but good food and great margaritas.


----------



## klpca (Jul 14, 2012)

For views, I would consider the following restaurants. Most are about 15 - 20 minutes from Mission Valley.

In La Jolla:
The Marine Room
George's at the Cove

In Coronado: 
Peohe's

On Shelter Island:
C-Level or Island Prime (same location, one inside and one outside)

In Del Mar:
Jake's Del Mar (this is the furthest from your hotel)

I've been to almost all of them (why haven't I ever gone the the Marine Room?). We take all first time visitors to C-Level, but all of these restaurants serve great food, and all have great water views. I would highly recommend early reservations to be seated at sunset with a view. Have fun and Bon appetit!


----------



## gstepic (Jul 14, 2012)

*Our poor mans Hawaii substitute*

Luanne,

I think I have seen many of your posts on the Hawaii forum, thanks for the info. I have been playing around with google maps and it is pretty amazing what you can do, like take a virtual tour of the area. And I see what you are saying, according to google maps it is only 15 minutes from our resort to the Fish Market, so Coronado is probably only a few minutes further.

We typically love to go to Hawaii but this year we going with a group of our family so we are going to drive, it is going to be kind of our poor man's substitute for Hawaii. Being a photographer I was not as excited about the trip as I am about going to Hawaii but the more I am researching the more excited I am about the trip. I am kind of an old fashioned romantic and for me I love places where you can eat and have a drink right on the beach and watch the sunset. I am hoping there will be plenty of charming places to eat and drink in the San Diego area and my guess is there will be as I am running into a lot of people that really love vacationing in San Diego.

Gary


----------



## klpca (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not Luanne, but I've lived in SD since 1979 so I'll add a few more tips.

I really love the Little Italy neighborhood. It's fun any time you go, but they have a great farmers market on Saturday mornings. On Coronado, I would rent bikes and pedal all over the island. It is just beautiful, and as charming as they come. A friend of mine, Fabrice, just opened a French crepe shop called Fabrisons that is near Miguel's in Coronado. He also has a location in Little Italy which is how I met him. The crepes are authentic - Fabrice hails from Marseille. 

While in the Little Italy area, DON'T miss the Midway!!! It is the best thing going in San Diego. The self guided tours are great and the docents, former sailors who served aboard the Midway, make the ship come alive. 

A little north is my personal favorite beach, Torrey Pines. There is awesome hiking right above the beach with great views of the ocean. There is a pay lot here and I believe the cost is $10. La Jolla Shores, south of Torrey Pines but north of Mission Valley, is also spectacularly beautiful. 

Also not to be missed is Balboa Park. There is something for everyone here from a hands-on children's Science Museum to a Botanical garden. And of course the zoo.

I could keep going. I love this city. I hope that you have a fabulous time!


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Bus Tour*



klpca said:


> I'm not Luanne, but I've lived in SD since 1979 so I'll add a few more tips.
> 
> I really love the Little Italy neighborhood. It's fun any time you go, but they have a great farmers market on Saturday mornings. On Coronado, I would rent bikes and pedal all over the island. It is just beautiful, and as charming as they come. A friend of mine, Fabrice, just opened a French crepe shop called Fabrisons that is near Miguel's in Coronado. He also has a location in Little Italy which is how I met him. The crepes are authentic - Fabrice hails from Marseille.
> 
> ...



Love everything said in this post and thought I'd add for anyone who is a first time visitor or hasn't seen it all.  One of the times we were in San Diego recenly we did the city bus tour.  Great information, funny, and gives you a whole new perspective of how the city came about.
Bart


----------



## DAman (Jul 15, 2012)

*Old Globe Theatre and The Prado*

Go to the Old Globe Theatre in Balboa Park for a play/musical. Dinner at The Prado. Stroll in the museum area. A nice romantic evening. Very simple and close to the WM.

Any place around the Landing in Coronado. 

I second the area near the Hotel del Coronado.  Take sunset photos on the beach and drinks at the del. Dinner at Miguels or someplace casual.

For photos drive to the Cabrillo Monument at the end of Point Loma. A couple of short walks/hikes and some tide pools in the area.  A favorite of mine for lunch is Point Loma Seafood(dinner if you dine early since it closes about 7:00 pm in the summer). Note-this place is casual-you order and pick up your food-no table service.  Freshest fish you can get in SD.

Just my 2 cents early on a Sunday morning.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 15, 2012)

Gary, while you're standing on the street looking at the entrance to the Hotel Del Coronado, turn around and look at the art deco building behind you.  That's the Coronado Beach Resort timeshare.  Understated, but in the middle of everything great about Coronado. One of the San Diego area's best-kept but well-known little secrets.  

+1 for The Prado in Balboa Park.  Not an ocean view place, but serving amazing food in a quaint outdoor eating experience.

Dave


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 15, 2012)

*I second for Peohe's*



klpca said:


> For views, I would consider the following restaurants. Most are about 15 - 20 minutes from Mission Valley.
> 
> In La Jolla:
> The Marine Room
> ...



You can drive over to Coronado or take the ferry that let's you out right at Peohe's.  Great overview of San Diego downtown, ocean and occasional ships plus the food is real good!  Reservations necessary.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 16, 2012)

gstepic said:


> We typically love to go to Hawaii but this year we going with a group of our family so we are going to drive, it is going to be kind of our poor man's substitute for Hawaii.


If you have been to the Moose's in Hawaii, you may want to consider these: Kona Kai,  Fred's or Marble room (that used to be Moose's).

There are a number of nice places in Coronado.


----------



## love2vaca (Jul 16, 2012)

I second C level/ island prime. Owned by the Cohn group they have alot of successful/ delish San Diego resturants.

 Bertrand at misters A's is famous for they're beautiful sweeping views.

Top of the Hyatt downtown is good choice for a cocktail and view.

Buon appettito in little Italy is my favorite itaiian restaurant in little Italy along with many others as its very popular. Griff is a great waiter btw, if you ask for him. 

I was born in Hawaii and still have family there, so I go back often but I'm always super happy to return to San Diego.  it a fabulous city with stellar resturants, different terrains, activities and lovely beaches.


----------



## jpc763 (Jul 16, 2012)

gstepic said:


> We will be arriving in San Diego next Saturday. We are staying at the WM Mission Valley resort so we would love recommendations for a restaurant by the ocean where we can watch the sun set that is not too far from where we are staying.



What kind of food are you looking for?  I lived there for 15 years so have a couple of suggestions!

Marine Room is a great place.  Il Fornaio (sp?) in Del Mar is fantastic!  The Crab Catcher is also a great place in La Jolla.  For Romance, you really can't beat he main drag in La Jolla.


----------

